# Autocar this week: 2011 GT-R v Sumo Power GT1



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Short, but interesting article by Steve Sutcliffe where he set laps of Silverstone International (short circuit) in both cars.

Interesting lap times and telemetry. Difference was not as great as you'd think once you take slicks into account...


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

so it is 600bhp, and 200kg's lighter (?); rear wheel drive only, track brakes and cooling

presumably a race pilot would go round faster


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Isn't the GT1 car 1250kg though? with 600hp, that's gotta be very fast comparing to a full trim GTR weighing 1700+kg :nervous:

unless we are in for a shock, given the advantage of the MY11 being an AWD


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Nigel-Power said:


> Isn't the GT1 car 1250kg though?


yes, you are right


Tech spec
Overall length:	4730mm
Overall width:	2040mm
Wheelbase:	2780mm
Track (front):	1675mm
Track (rear):	1710mm
Weight:	1250kg (according to the 2010 regulations)
Type of engine:	VK56DE
Displacement:	5552cc
Maximum power:	600bhp (according to the 2010 regulations)
Maximum torque:	650Nm
Clutch:	5.5” carbon triple-plate
Gearbox:	Ricardo 6-speed transaxle
Brakes:	(front & rear) 6-piston caliper with carbon discs and pads
Suspension (front):	Double wishbone
Suspension (rear):	Multi-link
Drive train:	rear-wheel drive
Wheels (front and rear):	13.0J×18
Tyres (front and rear):	31/71-18


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> Isn't the GT1 car 1250kg though? with 600hp, that's gotta be very fast comparing to a full trim GTR weighing 1700+kg :nervous:
> 
> unless we are in for a shock, given the advantage of the MY11 being an AWD


Oh of course the GT1 is faster, much faster, but not by quite as large a margin as I expected considering its power to weight and the fact it is a top drawer GT1 race car.

When more people have had a chance to buy it, we can discuss the figures, but personally I was expecting a bigger difference.


----------

